# App issues?



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have been trying to sign up for Amazon Flex for 3 days and when I go to put in my drivers license info and hit submit, I either get an AM-02 or AM-00 error. I messaged support and they said that they're "aware of the issue" and are "looking to rectify it". But it's been three days. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> I have been trying to sign up for Amazon Flex for 3 days and when I go to put in my drivers license info and hit submit, I either get an AM-02 or AM-00 error. I messaged support and they said that they're "aware of the issue" and are "looking to rectify it". But it's been three days.


Be patient and give 'em a few more days. By then they will have decided if you're either AM-00, or AM-02. :thumbup:


----------



## JG2021 (Jan 28, 2020)

I am also trying to get registered but it always say invalid phone number at the page. I changed t every format I know 04... or 61... etc but everytime no use. invalid phone number and when i send ticket they say to register for their sessions to register.


----------

